# My 29 gallon



## Platy_lover21 (Feb 11, 2012)

This is my 29 gallon tank.  Ignore the low water level, I am cleaning the tank tomorrow


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

are those fake plants...


----------



## Platy_lover21 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep. I am switching them out for real ones though


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

Platy_lover21 said:


> Yep. I am switching them out for real ones though


cool keep us updated.


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice tank but if you will reset it and switch to a real planted tank, it will be nicer.


----------

